# trailering horse in back end of truck!



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

WTF!!! I would have stopped that guy and gave him a piece of my mind!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

well that is different and very wrong in todays society but horses have been transported like this before the full idea of truck and trailer came into sight


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It has a stock box on the back. Not the most ideal one...

Just curious how do you think horses were transported before trailers became mass produced and affordable for people to own?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

A) I fail to see the problem. Horse is calm and looking around. Driver is accelerating and driving moderately. There is a frame high enough to keep him in there.

B) Some of you people make me laugh, "I would have stopped the guy and gave him a piece of my mind". Do you think you will not get a negative reaction that might include violence?

Mind your own business.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

mildot, i have read your posts, and will not be heeding your advice to mind my business. Glad I could lighten up your day though.

In all seriousness ,that is very dangerous. If you fail to see it, thats a personal problem.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> mildot, i have read your posts, and will not be heeding your advice to mind my business. Glad I could lighten up your day though.
> 
> In all seriousness ,that is very dangerous. If you fail to see it, thats a personal problem.


You do whatever you like. Don't be surprised at the result you get.

Personally, I don't take too well to strangers who show up at my door (car or home) and think that what I do is any of their business. It tends to bring out the worst in me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

While there is absolutely NO WAY I would transport Rascal like this, I can think of much worse transports I have seen. At least they have a wind break on top of the cab. I'd have made the sides another 18 inches or so higher, tied him a tad bit shorter, and I'd be driving Miss Daisy as far as speed goes. I hope he is on a nice rubber pad for traction.

This puts me in mind of the photo of the guy on a moped with the donkey LOL


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's keep it on track folks. That is the way it was done for years and years before the horse trailer was built and made affordable for the average horse/livestock owner.

Certainly better then this


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

At least the guy put sides on it and a block from the wind. When I bought my horse 15 years ago I bought her from this really very back road kind of guy. One of his "selling points" when I went to look at her was "shes so calm! I drove her down the road in the back of my pickup truck the other day!" There are people out there that do this, and while I don't consider it safe, unfortunately you can't stop stupid.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Am I the only one who remembers the cattle racks that used to be sold to go into the back of a truck. I thought that was what the slots in the bed of a truck were originally created for... temporary side panels. Where I live you don't see them much anymore, but they are still sold second hand and in demand.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol this is too funny. My husband and I picked up a mini horse about 10h may close to 11h and the night before my husband went out and built a wooden box on the back of our pickup truck. I was like is that legal, can we get in trouble, is it safe lmbo my husband was like if the horse fits inside it will be fine, how do you think they used to do this back before everyone owned a trailer. It was fine the horse didn't freak out, just ate his hay. On the other hand if my husband couldn't get a horse to trailer and he wanted it to go from point A to point B he would walk that horse there regardless of how far the walk was. I tease him but he is the type of person that gets the job done, and doesn't have the defeatest, I might look bad attitude of todays world.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

I personally dont see a problem with it. Like some of the others said... the horse was secure and they were driving reasonably. Untill a few years ago we transported our belgian logging horses on the back of the log truck. When we finished a job and had all of the logs hauled we would come back and get the horses and move to the next job. I know someone has pictures of all 4 of them standing in the back of the log truck riding through town. Ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Some of my neighbors still use stock racks to haul horse into their mountain pastures. They run cattle where you can't get a truck and trailer. 

We used them on several ranches when we only needed to haul one or two horses either to the other end of the place or to a different unit to help with something.

Our horses jumped right in. No training necessary.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The horse looked fine, and the driver wasn't being reckless. 

I fail to see a problem, even though the author of the YouBoob video was blabbing about HOW TERRIFIED the horse was, ZOMG! Um, no, he/she wasn't. :?

I remember those racks from back in the day. Are they the absolute_ best_ way to haul horses? No, but they're hardly the death traps some people seem to think who have never known anything except enclosed trailers.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

No rascaholic your not the only one. I have one sitting in my front yard that we use every now and then, mostly for ponies.
If your talking about the truck rack things (I cant watch the video), this isn't stupid people, its completly normal. my grandpa did it all the time untill we bought our trailer. We hauled a horse 45 minutes like this. i was nervous as hell but horse is still kickin. I see it often
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have used a stock box as well. Horses would jump in and out no problem like boots said.

I think horses that don't know any better would rather ride in something like a stock box than walking up a ramp into a fully enclosed trailer IMO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The biggest problems I see is that

1) the horse isn't tied so he has the freedom to move around the entire back end of the truck.

2)the "walls" of the enclosure are very short and that horse could have easily jumped out if he had gotten spooked while they were driving along.

3) the horse has the ability to stick his head out around the white thing in front of him. I've had windshields broken by rocks and/or debris thrown up by a passing vehicle so I can only imagine the serious damage that could do to a horse...especially if it hit him in the face.


I have zero problem with people hauling horses in the back of a truck like that...so long as the enclosure is appropriate and safe.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

HarleyD said:


> I personally dont see a problem with it. Like some of the others said... the horse was secure and they were driving reasonably. Untill a few years ago we transported our belgian logging horses on the back of the log truck. When we finished a job and had all of the logs hauled we would come back and get the horses and move to the next job. I know someone has pictures of all 4 of them standing in the back of the log truck riding through town. Ya do what ya gotta do.


lol Harley when I first saw this, I was almost afraid to watch the video in case I found myself looking at my husband lmbo


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

HarleyD said:


> I personally dont see a problem with it. Like some of the others said... the horse was secure and they were driving reasonably. Untill a few years ago we transported our belgian logging horses on the back of the log truck. When we finished a job and had all of the logs hauled we would come back and get the horses and move to the next job. I know someone has pictures of all 4 of them standing in the back of the log truck riding through town. Ya do what ya gotta do.


That's awesome! I would love to see the pics.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

smrobs said:


> The biggest problems I see is that
> 
> 1) the horse isn't tied so he has the freedom to move around the entire back end of the truck.
> 
> ...


My friend has hauled a horse in one of those open like trailers, her horse turned completely around and stick his head out the backend and she didn't know whether to tie him or not since there are so many different opinions on the safety of tieing a horse. I told her I don't know you have to make the choice. Some stock trailers are nothing buy metal piping, rocks can fly in there as well and your horse can carry on. There are more opinions about taking care of horses that its almost impossible to do the absolute right thing. Just my opinion ;-)


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the cattle racks that used to be sold to go into the back of a truck. I thought that was what the slots in the bed of a truck were originally created for... temporary side panels. Where I live you don't see them much anymore, but they are still sold second hand and in demand.


 
LOL! I'm old enough to remember welding cattle racks in FFA! Although I think we always made them for full sized trucks, and not Ford Rangers.... :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I was a kid, I used to see this a lot. I would hate to see any of my barn fluffs in the back of a pickup, but a horse familiar with the whole process, I would.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

My guess is that the older people on this board have seen it and the younger simply have not. It was widely used when we were growing up. 

If I can see it correctly, I think it's pretty amazing. A Ford Ranger hauling a horse! Who would have thunk it. Probably the best gas mileage around compared to those big Club Cab V8 trucks with extra towing capacity hauling a trailer.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder how far that truck sank down when the horse stepped into it... All that weight moving around back there has GOT to make for an interesting ride!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

chandra1313 said:


> My friend has hauled a horse in one of those open like trailers, her horse turned completely around and stick his head out the backend and she didn't know whether to tie him or not since there are so many different opinions on the safety of tieing a horse. I told her I don't know you have to make the choice. Some stock trailers are nothing buy metal piping, rocks can fly in there as well and your horse can carry on. There are more opinions about taking care of horses that its almost impossible to do the absolute right thing. Just my opinion ;-)


It's not necessarily just the lack of tying that bothered me with that. I often don't tie my horses in the trailer, but it was the combination of not tied and the very low walls. Suppose the horse turned around to face backward and then recieved a swift rock to the butt. He could try to jump out and that would be a disaster.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Totally looks like my horse....maybe that's why he doesn't like the trailer...... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Adam said:


> LOL! I'm old enough to remember welding cattle racks in FFA! Although I think we always made them for full sized trucks, and not Ford Rangers.... :lol:


AWESOME! I was taught to call them cattle racks in FFA! We took our group pony to the FFA show in one....he didn't win diddly but he looked like he enjoyed the ride LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> My guess is that the older people on this board have seen it and the younger simply have not. It was widely used when we were growing up.


Crap! I now qualify as an older person! LOL j/k

I think you might be right here. I'm not knocking anyone for freaking out about it BTW. I just didn't see such a big deal, except the low sides mainly.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

*Not reading All the posts

UGH! I would never!!! They should have at least tied his head. One good spook from a whipping semi and that horse would have flipped out. And the moving weight from the horse could have very well toppled that truck on that U-turn. Common sense- this isnt 1950's anymore get a dang trailer >.<


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the cattle racks that used to be sold to go into the back of a truck. I thought that was what the slots in the bed of a truck were originally created for... temporary side panels. Where I live you don't see them much anymore, but they are still sold second hand and in demand.


I must be one of the old ones too. My dad used to own a set of stock racks for the back of the truck. I remember being so excited when he got them. This was the only way I, and many of my peers got our horses to pony club lessons and shows. I recall at the lesson / show grounds they had a special unloading ramp made just for pickup truck hauling. The only people who had horse trailers at the time had boatloads of $$$$$$. Middle class families could not afford a horse trailer.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not really seeing an issue. Tying may cause more of an issue since the horse can't move around to maintain its balance AND should it try to jump it will then be hanging from the rope causing some major issues. As for the thoughts of flying debris, rocks, etc. unless you feel the need to freak out over every single person who lets their dog ride in the bed of the truck (or in the cab with their head out the window) then its not a big deal as its no different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

KissTheRing said:


> Common sense- this isnt 1950's anymore get a dang trailer >.<


Feel free to send him the $$$ to buy one.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This was extremely common not so very long ago. People had horses trained that would jump up into truck bed, and the smaller fairgrounds had earth ramps that were truck bed height, and horses would walk up it, and into bed of truck, no problems at all. 

Horses did fine, and was easily done, back up to bank, and unload, or horse jumped down. And many will do that too, to get from one pasture to another, even today. It works.

Trailers were a luxury, and many times were being used for something else so people figured out how to do things, and did them.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Originally Posted by *KissTheRing* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/trailering-horse-back-end-truck-119421/post1448399/#post1448399
_Common sense- this isnt 1950's anymore get a dang trailer >.<_


Or you could just let people do what they needs to do and not judge them, maybe find some humor in the situation but other than that it's their choice.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Uh.... not quite the 1950s. I'm not _that_ old! Maybe the 70s.... 

I think it looks more bad than it is. It doesn't look cool. Therefore, one would never do it, especially in this day and age when you can buy everything on credit. Back then, didn't have that option. People didn't buy things on credit and take as long as needed to pay it off. 

Haven't checked into it but you could probably by a trailer with living quarters and finance like a house - because you could possibly live in it. Then you have 30 years to pay for it and can deduct interest. I know you can do that with a camper so am assuming you can do that with a trailer and LQ. 

We were one of the lucky ones. We had a trailer but it wasn't fancy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

KissTheRing said:


> *Not reading All the posts


Well sure, why would you want to read something informational that might not agree with your point of view? Total waste of time, right? :?



KissTheRing said:


> They should have at least tied his head. One good spook from a whipping semi and that horse would have flipped out. And the moving weight from the horse could have very well toppled that truck on that U-turn. Common sense- this isnt 1950's anymore get a dang trailer >.<


I do agree that he should have been tied.

If you had actually paid attention you'd have noticed that they were_ in_ _town_, and not on the interstate. No semis to come 'whipping' by.

I didn't see the truck having a hard time during the U-turn, and since smaller trucks have lower centers of gravity than bigger ones, they're not as prone to rollovers.

The only common sense missing here is people thinking only THEY know what's right or best. Just because you've never seen it before doesn't make it_ wrong_.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember, as a kid, riding in the back of a truck, with a horse in the back. Had high side rails, horse couldn't get out. We weren't the only ones on the road with a horse in the back. 

People use to do this all the time, until trailer became more common.

And no, there is no way i'd do it now! Put a horse in the back, nor ride in the back with it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the book "My Friend Flicka", they were trailering Flicka's mother in the back of a truck (That's how they did it back in the day) and if I remember right, she reared up just as they went under the ranch sign. She killed herself.

Seeing that today, with modern laws and safety precautions we see things differently. I remember as a child, we didn't have seatbelt laws and I can't remember if car seats were a law or not....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is called a stockrack & it's still used here, albeit not so much for horses. It works just fine, it's just that you have to a have a hill or bluff to load & unload.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KissTheRing said:


> *Not reading All the posts
> 
> UGH! I would never!!! They should have at least tied his head. One good spook from a whipping semi and that horse would have flipped out. And the moving weight from the horse could have very well toppled that truck on that U-turn. Common sense- this isnt 1950's anymore get a dang trailer >.<


Oh get a grip...
They are still used, I used one just 2 years ago. Every horse we stuck in it liked it. 
And they are great for getting into places where you can't get a truck and trailer. I know packers/outfitters that still use them. (I think someone else mentioned that already)


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmmm maybe I should clarify, I'd NEVER do this with Rascal because as much as I love him he doesn't have a lot of smarts LOL


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh good golly you guys get your panties out of the bunch they are in! This is how they did things not so long ago....So just because Log Trucks have evolved does that me we should stop using drafts to log? 

Reminds me of shopping in Wal-Mart and I paid with a few old $20 bill.....the girl was SURE it was counterfeit, marked every inch with the pen and I am sure her next step was going to be a call to the manager..she had NEVER seen one before and was at least 19-20 yrs old. 

I don't see anything wrong with hauling horses in the back of trucks with racks and not everybody can afford a horse trailer because lets face it....they are not that cheap . And racks were still being used in the 80s....so not that long ago did they use them. HISTORY LESSON!! WHOO!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes maybe they were hauled like that way back when, but honestly there is a reason they make horse trailers now. I would NEVER haul my horse in something like that. Yes they were being careful, but still it's not safe in my opinion.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

A few years back my husband was an avid **** hunter. He would jump his 52" mule and 2 **** dogs into a pickup without racks and haul them all over the area. He would leave out at dark and get in at 2 or 3 AM. He never tied the mule or the dogs. They were all pretty broke.

We still have a slide-in stock rack sitting out behind the barn. I do not think it has been in a pickup since we started driving flat-bed 1 tons. When I lived in the mountains of Colorado, everyone, myself included, only hauled horses in the back of pickups or in 2 ton trucks with Omaha Standard bed and racks on them. Every horse I rode when I was young would jump up into a pickup. This was pre-gooseneck days and a gooseneck would have never made the hairpin curves to get to the Forest Service cattle permits anyway.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Horse trailers are not cheap. I should know every horse friend I have is always asking to borrow mine. I was lucky I had a friend who was willing to take payments. The person was doing what needed to be done and they sold horse trailers back in the good ole days. If people owned what they could afford instead of what they want then our economy might not be so sucky right now. Get the job done.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

So if it came down to it....

Hauling a horse in a set of stock racks/box...
or,

Trotting your pony down the shoulder of a four lane highway?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

No horse trailers aren't cheap, but you don't have to buy the most expensive elaborate one out there. I bought my first trailer a couple of months ago for $1,000 and guess what it's older and it could use a paint job which I plan on doing once it warms up, but it is structurely safe and sound. All it takes is a little saving up or using part of a tax refund like I did to get one. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I would feel a lot better hauling in a trailer than what was used in the video.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

karebear444 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I would feel a lot better hauling in a trailer than what was used in the video.


You have a right to your opinion and what you would or wouldn't do, but to condemn someone else just because YOU wouldn't do it turns that opinion into a judgment call. Too many of the posters have put on their judgy-pants without knowing a thing about cattle racks and their history.

There's nothing wrong with cattle racks, as long as the animal you're hauling is sensible and used to them.

I have a TB who would probably be fine being hauled that way, but my Arab would totally spazz out. As long as you know your animals and how they're going to react, cattle racks are no more dangerous than enclosed trailers.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NOTHING new. I remember seeing pictures 40-50 years ago of folks you drove their trucks in ditches and loaded their horses on the beds. I prefer my trailer bc they just might jump out of my truck, like dogs sometimes do. =b


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

when I was young we moved a horse this way the only problem we ran in to is at every stop light every body wonted to pet the horse she love the ride --I like that other video they took the pony for dinner :lol:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

We hauled my pony like this when I was a kid, we just backed up to the neighbor's hill and he jumped right in. We had a MUCH larger pickup though, and our racks were higher. I held the leadrope through the window, so he couldn't get hung up if he were to try to jump out. We backed up to a hill at the fairgrounds and he hopped right out. Sometimes I rode him to the fairgrounds, but it was 8 miles and sometimes I didn't have time. When we sold him, this was how we delivered him. Had to take him across a small, open ferry too. I think he enjoyed the view as much as we did. My girlfriend hauled her pony in the back of her vw van....


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

So why did majority of people switch to horse trailers?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> So why did majority of people switch to horse trailers?


Because you can finance them.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

BaileyJo said:


> Because you can finance them.


But if cattle racks are cheaper why not just buy that instead? Of course of you want to haul multiple horses it makes more sense to get a horse trailer, but why doesn't everyone just haul this way?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> But if cattle racks are cheaper why not just buy that instead? Of course of you want to haul multiple horses it makes more sense to get a horse trailer, but why doesn't everyone just haul this way?


I'm wondering exactly how old you are and if you have to pay your own car payment, house payment, groceries.... maybe you are but I'm getting a feeling you might still be young and not paying for these types of things yet. That being said...

Because people can buy trailers now for the same monthly price - or less - but pay five plus years on it. Most people don't mind paying forever because now they can.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm 24 and I pay for everything I have. I have a truck and a trailer. I am mostly looking for an answer as to why all these people that say cattle racks are so safe and there are nothing wrong with them, have an explanation as to why people switched to horse trailers instead. I was trying to word it in a way as to not to start an argument as it seemed the main point people were using is that cattle racks are cheap.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

pepperduck said:


> But if cattle racks are cheaper why not just buy that instead? Of course of you want to haul multiple horses it makes more sense to get a horse trailer, but why doesn't everyone just haul this way?


Because hauling a horse that way has fallen out of popularity, and some horses simply_ can't_ be hauled this way. My Arabian is a perfect example.

Many people still do use them instead of an enclosed trailer. Go out to Wyoming and Montana; you'll see plenty of them in use in those areas.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> I'm 24 and I pay for everything I have. I have a truck and a trailer. I am mostly looking for an answer as to why all these people that say cattle racks are so safe and there are nothing wrong with them, have an explanation as to why people switched to horse trailers instead. I was trying to word it in a way as to not to start an argument as it seemed the main point people were using is that cattle racks are cheap.


Well, no, you're not that young but probably not old enough to have experienced when not much was sold through financing. (Actually 24 is a great age.) I'm quite a bit older and really the reason these days that they are so much more attracted to horse trailers is that people can now afford them. Heck, I'd have a trailer over a rack but back in my younger days, people didn't have that option. Ten years ago, you could take a a second mortgage on your house without batting an eye. They called it a 110 mortgage. Not sure you could do that now with the today's economy. But financing is much, much easier these days.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I understand needing to finance for one, they are very expensive. However, if this is so safe like people are saying, and that there is nothing wrong with it, then cost aside, why would people still switch to horse trailers?To me, if something was truly safe it would still be used by a large amount of people. However I don't think that cattle racks are incredibly safe. They are so much better than people driving around without any sides on the back of the truck, which I have seen, and I would much rather see cattle racks then nothing at all, but why are people still defending them as a viable alternative to a horse trailer? (not considering cost)


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think anybody is saying that hauling in a truck is just as safe as hauling in a trailer. What I think most people are saying is that if you take appropriate precautions, hauling in a truck is an acceptable alternative for people who do not have trailers, cannot afford trailers, or who are hauling to a place where they cannot take a trailer. Even the best horse trailer is far from perfectly safe, after all.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Putting cost aside, they are not very comfortable for the horse. Just some other things that need to be considered are footing, suspension, weather, and accidents. Horses are safer in trailers then on PU trucks.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm. this is an interesting topic! I had never thought how people transported horses before trailers, to me it doesn't seem as safe as a trailer, but I can see how it could be a safe mode of transportation if the walls were higher


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: Thanks for all the laughs on this thread, takes me way back to the dark ages, well our first visit to the states, and my total shock of seeing horses in the pack of pick up trucks going down the highway, just a totally insane sight:lol:

This was someone who was already stunned at the sight of pick up trucks and gooseneck trailers, because although at the time you would see the occasional pick up truck, I had never ever seen a gooseneck until we visited the states.

The very idea of a trailer without a ramp was funny, I couldn't work out how you would get horses to load and unload with that step, all I was used to were bumper pull trailers and everyone had a ramp. Now I can't think why all the trailers in the UK have ramps, a step up is so much easier to deal with.

As to why this type of transport isn't seen so often, I would guess a lot of it has to do with trucks being built out of lighter materials, that will get damaged easier, we have a 1953 GMG 1 ton truck in the yard, I think I could put a horse in there and it could have a kicking fit and nothing would be even a little bent, the 2002, not nearly so tough. The older trailers were heavier and harder to pull as well.

Biggest reason though, I would imagine as others have said, when folk were using their horses for work, rather than leisure, things were more practical, and lets face it, farming and ranching has always been tough, and trailers for the horses would of been seen as an unnecessary luxury.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

:lol: I thought that it was very creative! Atleast the horse had a canopy thing 

Sour's only 34" tall and about 225 pounds, but when she came to our farm she was loaded into the trunk of an SUV! Not the most genius of ideas, but it worked- and I'll admit it right now, I've loaded her into our Honda Oddesy (with boards and tied ofcourse) to take her to a show before!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You have a right to your opinion and what you would or wouldn't do, but to condemn someone else just because YOU wouldn't do it turns that opinion into a judgment call. Too many of the posters have put on their judgy-pants without knowing a thing about cattle racks and their history.
> 
> I think before you try to call me out you should read my post a little closer. I wasn't condemning anyone. This thread is no place for you to be spitting poison at other posters for their opinion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

karebear444 said:


> This thread is no place for you to be spitting poison at other posters for their opinion.


Thinks out loud, I'm sure there is a saying something to do with pots and kettles.......

I saw no poison, maybe you are reading an intent that wasn't there


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe the problem is that the trucks that used have the cattle racks were made to handle cattle racks. Ford Rangers not so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> So why did majority of people switch to horse trailers?


 
More people became able to own them, and the rest didn't want to be judged.
;-)


----------

